# Dye Sublimation Supplier in Tampa Florida Area?



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Does anyone know a good supplier of sublimation supplies in the Tampa Florida Area? Looking to avoid shipping or atleast a one day ship. 

Thanks


----------



## T-Shirtprinter (Aug 8, 2010)

Matt,

Check out ACP - nice people.
ACP Technologies

Rich


----------



## gtordave (May 27, 2010)

I also use ACP. They are located in Punta Gorda.


----------



## mbrown (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey Matt... you may also want to try Conde Systems. They have been in business for over 18 years and have an amazing inventory. Should only be about 1-2 days from you.

Michelle


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks everyone. I knew about Conde which I have heard is great. I was trying to find a place I could pick up to avoid shipping. Does anyone know if Conde has a free shipping optioon with a certain amount? 

Thanks 
Matt


----------



## mbrown (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey Matt,

Give my rep a call. She has been able to help me get my products for a great price. Shipping did not add much so I have been profitable. Great help. Call her at x229... her name is Michelle as well. Good luck!


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Matt,
I was reading another area on the forum and the person had a good suggestion which was "to make friends with another local printer" have you seen or talked to anyone who might not charge shipping in your area? might be worth a call. Here is the post page

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t119729.html


Evie



TheDecalWorld said:


> Does anyone know a good supplier of sublimation supplies in the Tampa Florida Area? Looking to avoid shipping or atleast a one day ship.
> 
> Thanks


----------

